# White stuff on bottom of tank



## PiranhaOscar (Aug 11, 2005)

Hey guys I had a question, I have a 30gallon tank with 4 small oscars in it and today I noticed that on the bottom of the tank in the gravel there is a white substance hovering over the rocks...It is everywhere and I am not sure what this could be, the fish all look healthy and the white stuff does not appear to be on the fish...thanks any information would be greatly apreatiated...thanks Jeff


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

PiranhaOscar said:


> Hey guys I had a question, I have a 30gallon tank with 4 small oscars in it and today I noticed that on the bottom of the tank in the gravel there is a white substance hovering over the rocks...It is everywhere and I am not sure what this could be, the fish all look healthy and the white stuff does not appear to be on the fish...thanks any information would be greatly apreatiated...thanks Jeff


How long has it been since you gravel vac'ed?

Beware that you shouldn't keep them in that 30 too long, as oscars grow fast.


----------



## PiranhaOscar (Aug 11, 2005)

doctorvtec said:


> Hey guys I had a question, I have a 30gallon tank with 4 small oscars in it and today I noticed that on the bottom of the tank in the gravel there is a white substance hovering over the rocks...It is everywhere and I am not sure what this could be, the fish all look healthy and the white stuff does not appear to be on the fish...thanks any information would be greatly apreatiated...thanks Jeff


How long has it been since you gravel vac'ed?

Beware that you shouldn't keep them in that 30 too long, as oscars grow fast.
[/quote]
It was about a week and a half since I gravel vac'ed, I just did it today also, I could not manage to get all of the white stuff up either and I did a large water change....Is there something wrong with the fish or is it just stuff rotting like food? I was thinking ick but the fish look fine...I am also planning on moving them to a larger tank as they grow...Thanks again and any more info would greatly help with this situation


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

*EDITED BY MASHUNTER18.......... removed for content *


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

sounds like some sort of fungus, probually due to heavy feedings, and well basically "crap", and rotting food in the gravel. It can build up fast. Maybe try more frequent gravel cleanings, and maybe a little less food.

Of course the usuals apply check perimiters for any odd readings


----------



## P-22 (Oct 5, 2005)

mashunter18 said:


> sounds like some sort of fungus, probually due to heavy feedings, and well basically "crap", and rotting food in the gravel. It can build up fast. Maybe try more frequent gravel cleanings, and maybe a little less food.
> 
> Of course the usuals apply check perimiters for any odd readings


id salt the tank to .1% without hesitation, salt is to fish tanks, what duct tape is to red necks


----------



## PiranhaOscar (Aug 11, 2005)

P-22 said:


> sounds like some sort of fungus, probually due to heavy feedings, and well basically "crap", and rotting food in the gravel. It can build up fast. Maybe try more frequent gravel cleanings, and maybe a little less food.
> 
> Of course the usuals apply check perimiters for any odd readings


id salt the tank to .1% without hesitation, salt is to fish tanks, what duct tape is to red necks
[/quote]

Thanks guys I already did do a water change with gravel filter, and I also did add salt to the tank, Do you guys think that I should add some type of fungus remover? thanks again


----------



## P-22 (Oct 5, 2005)

PiranhaOscar said:


> sounds like some sort of fungus, probually due to heavy feedings, and well basically "crap", and rotting food in the gravel. It can build up fast. Maybe try more frequent gravel cleanings, and maybe a little less food.
> 
> Of course the usuals apply check perimiters for any odd readings


id salt the tank to .1% without hesitation, salt is to fish tanks, what duct tape is to red necks
[/quote]

Thanks guys I already did do a water change with gravel filter, and I also did add salt to the tank, Do you guys think that I should add some type of fungus remover? thanks again
[/quote]

nope if it lingers id salt to .3% and then consider other options


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

stop jackin off into the tank.


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

pretty sure its oscar poop, whitish grey crap. i just had o put my oscar down that was in my ptank cuz he was poopin it up everywhere, i though it was aglae at first and my plecos were bein gay.


----------

